# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  How to make a log with Vba32 AntiRootkit?

## Aleksandra

Download the last version of Vba32 AntiRootkit here http://anti-virus.by/en/download_arkit_beta.php?

Create a report in ordinary-mode:
 Launch the program with Administrator privileges *; In the window click the button *Start* and wait for the check; After finishing check save the report via menu *File -> Save Zipped Log…*; Attach the zip-file with the report to your message in the thread.
Create a report in extended-mode:
 Launch the program with Administrator privileges *; Turn on the extended mode via menu *ArKit Driver -> Install Extended Driver* (click Yes in window with request about restart); After restart launch the program with Administrator privileges *; In the window click the button *Start* and wait for the check; After finishing check save the report via menu *File -> Save Zipped Log…*; Attach the zip-file with the report to your message in the thread; At the request of the specialist turn off the extended mode via menu *ArKit Driver -> UnInstall Extended Driver*.
*Attention!!! Do not delete files and registry keys at its discretion. You can damage your computer.*

_* You should run this program with Administrator privileges. In Windows Vista (Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 ) administrator doesn’t have full privileges, so please right-click on the executable file and choose 'Run as Administrator' menu item._

----------

